# Solved: convert jpg. to ai.



## Dabblingpond

I have a shop that has asked me to send them a art work file in the ai. format ===I do not have Adobe illustrator 
I do have Adobe Photoshop Cs 
is there a place I can convert a Jpg. or psd into ai.
thank you for any help
Joe


----------



## deepdiver01

Going through the list of plug ins in ACDSee I could not find AI. There is AVI which should be able to be accessed by most image editors.

Are you sure that they didn't make a mistake when they specified the file type?


----------



## Dabblingpond

Hi Deep I am sure they want it in .AI format


----------



## Dabblingpond

By the way Deep 
old diver here NASDS Cert 1966


----------



## deepdiver01

Sorry then, I cannot help you.

You beat me by a year, though I didn't bother with a bit of paper to tell me I can dive until 1978.

I will unsubscribe from this thread as I caanot help you further.

Good luck in your search and safe diving.


----------



## uly7

In PS you can save as PDF, or EPS. Ask if this will be accepted. 
You can use the Export command, but you need to make paths first.
Good luck


----------



## Dabblingpond

Thank You uly7
I will call them this morning to see if that will be accepted
I googled it and that was the only form that was found so you are right on 
again thank you
Joe


----------



## uly7

You are welcome.


----------

